# Did anyone watch Extreme Ghostbusters?



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 15, 2002)

I used to watch it very day at 6 o'clock in the morning. Too bad it was only on for one season.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 24, 2002)

I watched it, but didn't really enjoy it that much though myself


----------

